# Talking about the book...



## Confusticated (Sep 4, 2010)

Do you all know people who read Tolkien, or do you have to get on a forum to find other readers?

I have only discovered that a couple people I have known were readers. And both times they had not read _The Silmarillion_. I would start to tell them about it, and they would say "Hush! Just let me read it myself some day." But then they would never get past the first chapter.


----------



## Turgon (Sep 5, 2010)

My brother is a big Tolkien fan, he got me reading the books when I was a kid. Against my better judgement it must be said, as anything my older brother liked had to be rubbish right?

:*D


----------



## YayGollum (Sep 17, 2010)

Every conversation that I have had with the only real life people that I have ever met that have read Tolkien type bookses ---> 
"Of course I've read them! They are classics!" 
"Grand. And your opinion? Favorite scenes, characters, and other such information for getting to know your views on the subject?" 
"Ah, well, you know, they're classics! There was that one wizard dude, and that one guy with the sword, from the movie. You know. Tolkien!"


----------



## Prince of Cats (Sep 20, 2010)

I've only talked to one person who knew what the Silmarillion was, and she smugly corrected me on the pronunciation and didn't want to talk any more about it. Years later I downloaded some audio recordings of Tolkien and discovered I had it right all along, too :*)

It's easy to find people who will say, "oh yeah I read the Hobbit for class in middle school," but how don't they get the longing years later to pick it back up again??


----------

